# Miniature Donkey



## Don & Sandy (Feb 5, 2019)

We welcomed our new baby Mini Pearl a few weeks ago.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 6, 2019)

Aww, isn't that adorable? Is there anything cuter than a baby donkey?

Looks like she may have the NLP trait (that stands for "no light points"). It's a bit unusual, but not rare in minis.


----------



## Don & Sandy (Feb 6, 2019)

She has what we’ve read is called “black nose”, her face is completely dark.  She is actually a dark, Smokey grey color with just a little bit of light color in her ears and down her front.  She is adorable.  

Her back legs are stiff but improving.  The vet says it’s how she was carried for 12 months.  Walking and moving around will stretch the tendons.


----------



## Bumpa (Feb 20, 2019)

Adorable...I am partial but nothing cuter!  Of course all baby herd members are cute.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Feb 21, 2019)

What a cute little gal! We need more pictures, obviously


----------



## Texas Gramma (Apr 26, 2021)

Don & Sandy said:


> View attachment 57833 View attachment 57834 We welcomed our new baby Mini Pearl a few weeks ago.


So precious!  We just rescued a spotted mini and we named her Mini Pearl.....lol.


----------

